# "Something wicked your way comes"



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2009)

What does this come from? I assume it's a line from a movie but I dunno...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2009)

"Something wicked _this _way comes"...it's from Hamlet.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 11, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Something wicked _this _way comes"...it's from Hamlet.



Um, I'm pretty sure it's from 



Spoiler



Macbeth


 the Scots' play, not Hamlet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2009)

Oops..._lapsis linguae_...it was M*****h!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2009)

f**k F**k F**K!!!


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, prolly that on cause it has witches. Thanks for info.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This^^^


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 11, 2009)

Originally from MacBeth, and it's the title of an old movie that I love (evil carnival? win) and recently used as the tagline for one of the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 11, 2009)

i'm pretty sure after that line it asks you,,, LVL 36 silver fox: what weapon do you choose to slay monster with...


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

I couldn't remember if it was Hamlet or Macbeth, so thank you Tycho.

...

So, what's the purpose of this thread now?


----------



## Elessara (Mar 11, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So, what's the purpose of this thread now?


 
.... Penis


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

Elessara said:


> .... Penis


 
I have one.

It's very, very small.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think thris thread had any real purpose to begin with, I mean, there's Google to look shit like that up with.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 11, 2009)

It's supposedly bad luck to say the name "Macbeth" if you're an actor.  They supposedly prefer to refer to it as "the Scots' play".

Supposedly.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It's supposedly bad luck to say the name "Macbeth" if you're an actor. They supposedly prefer to refer to it as "the Scots' play".
> 
> Supposedly.


 
I've heard of that before... there are many superstitions in the world... I have this HUGE book in my bookcase that is nothing but a giant list of supersitions and a small background on each.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 11, 2009)

I played Lady Macbeth once.

_???_


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I played Lady Macbeth once.
> 
> _???_


 
You do have that lovely female form.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 11, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> I don't think thris thread had any real purpose to begin with, I mean, there's Google to look shit like that up with.


 I already tried that. Besides, it gave us something to talk about.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 12, 2009)

Also the name (bastardized) of a Ray Bradbury collection of short stories.  Not as good as the Illustrated Man, but still a good read for the hard-core SciFi fan.


----------

